# Tomorrow on Tramdock: Skis, Boots & Bindings deals Noon to 4pm EST!!!



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

From the email I just received:


> Take a Sick Day - Tomorrow, 10am - 2pm MST - Skis, Boots, Bindings only - Up to 70% off - Gear Up


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

severine said:


> From the email I just received:



Glad I will be up in Boston tomorrow away from the computer.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got the same email. I'm glad I have to work tomorrow, I can't afford new stuff. Tramdock is EVIL!


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Glad I will be up in Boston tomorrow away from the computer.


Did you buy those Cabrawlers?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

severine said:


> Did you buy those Cabrawlers?



No, my skis aren't the problem.:grin:


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No, my skis aren't the problem.:grin:


I didn't think the skis were, but you seem to be getting sucked over to the dark side. I was wondering if you were working on the cult requirements.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Since the times they quoted (10-2) are MST (Mountain Standard Time), I think that means it would be 12:00 noon to 4:00 p.m. EST.  Mountain time is 2 hours behind us not 2 hours ahead.  Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Since the times they quoted (10-2) are MST (Mountain Standard Time), I think that means it would be 12:00 noon to 4:00 p.m. EST.  Mountain time is 2 hours behind us not 2 hours ahead.  Just thought I'd point that out.



Good catch, I'll fix the title.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I was a little distracted and was thinking the wrong way.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Carrie, thanks for the heads up. I got the message as well but deleted before I read the subject. Looking for a pair of boots.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

My Visa just ran out the door crying, slamming the door behind it. Something about I don't appreciate it enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

I am not going on the intranetz during those hours.no more $$$$ is going to be spent on gear..everybody knows that a good pair of poles is all that counts....in the time I wrote this post I could be out a couple bills thanks to Tramdock.doh!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

it has started :-D

Volkl Gotama Alpine Ski
$410.00

50% off  Reg. $825.00


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> it has started :-D
> 
> Volkl Gotama Alpine Ski
> $410.00
> ...


Whoa, there. Jumped the gun. Just a normal ski included in their normal operations. Nothing to see here. Look back in an hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah 50% is weaksauce..you can get that at a ski shop..I want to see 80% off...


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck, sierraskis.com had 50% off last week! Look for the big discounts!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

i just got back from my local shop.  pricing out the competition.  if i can find a nice pow board 90 - 100 underfoot and around 170 in length i will be pulling the trigger.  F demos!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i just got back from my local shop.  pricing out the competition.  if i can find a nice pow board 90 - 100 underfoot and around 170 in length i will be pulling the trigger.  F demos!



for your size I'd go a little longer..aren't you 200+ pounds???


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> for your size I'd go a little longer..aren't you 200+ pounds???



hovering around 200.  but i don't consider myself an advanced skier yet.  i don't want to go too long and not be able to handle the ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> for your size I'd go a little longer..aren't you 200+ pounds???



ps - i am a little scared that you remember my weight.  you don't have my home address or phone number do you? ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> ps - i am a little scared that you remember my weight.  you don't have my home address or phone number do you? ;-)



I remember everything..remember we had a height and weight thread...my powder skis are 193s but they are twin-tips so they ski like a 185..for powder skis..surface area divided by weight equals float..I'm 210 pounds and dropping and I couldn't imagine a powder ski shorter than a 180..my Elan carving skis are only 176 but that's different..

PS...I've skied almost as much so far this season as you have in your entire life...you have a way to go young grasshopper..lol


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I remember everything..



Same here.  I scare people with the stuff I remember.  I can't remember what I am supposed to get at the grocery store some times but I can remember conversations from 15+ years ago.



> PS...I've skied almost as much so far this season as you have in your entire life...you have a way to go young grasshopper..lol



I'm trying to ramp up my learning curve.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> PS...I've skied almost as much so far this season as you have in your entire life...you have a way to go young grasshopper..lol



Straightlining Blue Mountain for 2 hours hardly qualifies as a ski day...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Same here.  I scare people with the stuff I remember.  I can't remember what I am supposed to get at the grocery store some times but I can remember conversations from 15+ years ago.
> :



I remember birthdays of kids I went to Kindergarten with.  My short-term memory isn't so good..:blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Straightlining Blue Mountain for 2 hours hardly qualifies as a ski day...



:angry::angry::angry:

neither does skiing the same 300 vert bump run..lol..it only counts if mandatory GS turns are required.,.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> neither does skiing the same 300 vert bump run..



:lol: Touche!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Those Gotamas are stressing me out...  Must resist.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Those Gotamas are stressing me out...  Must resist.....



Only one more 168 cm...

http://www.tramdock.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Those Gotamas are stressing me out...  Must resist.....



DO IT!  :smash:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Only one more 168 cm...
> 
> http://www.tramdock.com/





gmcunni said:


> DO IT!  :smash:



Too late.... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Only one more 168 cm...
> 
> http://www.tramdock.com/



just 176s left.  i think this ship has saled.  probably too long for me....


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

a pair of the 168 was added back in but i couldn't pull the trigger fast enough...


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

I bet you could have handled the 176s. The ladies on Ski Diva insist that a powder ski for me, at my level, should be no shorter than 170. I have the Line Celebrities (90mm waist) in 165 and you're a much more aggressive skier than I am. Then again, I haven't figured out the Celebs yet...but my narrower twins are also 165.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

severine said:


> I bet you could have handled the 176s. The ladies on Ski Diva insist that a powder ski for me, at my level, should be no shorter than 170. I have the Line Celebrities (90mm waist) in 165 and you're a much more aggressive skier than I am. Then again, I haven't figured out the Celebs yet...but my narrower twins are also 165.



you are probably right.  let's see what lengths tramdock throws at me this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

cough cough..go for the 176s..


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2009)

I just saw the Tecnica Agent 130 boots come up for the 2nd time...what's up with that?  If they didn't sell, don't bring them back up until after the advertised sale is over...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

hammer said:


> I just saw the Tecnica Agent 130 boots come up for the 2nd time...what's up with that?  If they didn't sell, don't bring them back up until after the advertised sale is over...



i disagree.  i have been thinking of the gotamas since i missed them.  i wouldn't mind another crack at those boards.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Gotamas are back:

http://www.tramdock.com/


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris, you better jump on those!!!  176!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trigger pulled on the 176.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trigger pulled on the 176.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?



The 176 will be way too long for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

grassi21 said:


> trigger pulled on the 176.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?



nice!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trigger pulled on the 176.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?



Congrats!  I have last year's Goats in 183 & love them.  They are not a demanding powder ski & are fairly easy to turn.  Great at short turns in the trees but have excellent float.  They ski like butter.  You will enjoy them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> The 176 will be way too long for you.



dude, don't put any doubt in my mind.    i am/was stressing big time on this impulse buy.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trigger pulled on the 176.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?


Meant to be! Congrats!

I keep eying the various freeride bindings... But I'd probably get put out on the streets for any more purchases.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Congrats!  I have last year's Goats in 183 & love them.  *They are not a demanding powder ski & are fairly easy to turn. * Great at short turns in the trees but have excellent float.  They ski like butter.  You will enjoy them.



Your point above is what stuck out for me in the reviews I read.  I'm not a hard charger by any means and I do like my short to medium radius turns.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

The Dynastar Huge Troubles on there now look pretty sweet....


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The Dynastar Huge Troubles on there now look pretty sweet....


Gone!


----------

